# Cyser



## fivebk (Oct 5, 2010)

Yesterday I started a Falls bounty Cyser. I pitched the yeast this morning.

















BOB


----------



## dzachareas (Oct 5, 2010)

That sounds and looks awesome man!


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2010)

How long will it take for this lovely batch to be drinkable?


----------



## vcasey (Oct 5, 2010)

DancerMan said:


> How long will it take for this lovely batch to be drinkable?



I've made this several times and it's drinkable at a year much better at 2 and if you can be patient it starts getting really good at 3. And I have to use the store bought cider, can only imagine how good this will be using the fresh stuff! Here is the link to my thread http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=8265

Bob, that looks and smells good from here!!!!


----------



## fivebk (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard, It will probably be good at 1 year, but even better at 2 years.

BOB


----------



## fivebk (Oct 5, 2010)

Vcasey, I was hoping you would chime in. I made this with pure juice no water added and it smells fantastic!!!!

BOB


----------



## vcasey (Oct 5, 2010)

fivebk said:


> Vcasey, I was hoping you would chime in. I made this with pure juice no water added and it smells fantastic!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> BOB



I make mine with 100% apple juice from who ever has it on sale if hubby is with me and 100% organic if he's not and I can get the batch started and the containers stored (they are after all 1 gallon glass jugs).

Did you use Ken's recipe?

BTW, all those apples has me ready to make some apple butter.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 5, 2010)

Vcasey, I did use that recipe

BOB


----------



## boozinsusan (Mar 13, 2011)

Do you have a steam juicer, fivebk?


I steam juice apples all fall, then make wine when I have enough juice. 


My cyser I am still waiting for is all juice. I spiced half, and left half plain.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I have a steam juicer but the juice I used to start this and my apple wine came from just chopping and pressing fresh apples and starting the batches right away.

I sampled this when I racked it ( about 6 weeks ago ) with the straight juice and other flavors it's gonna be GOOD !!!!!!!!

BOB


----------



## boozinsusan (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, that obviously works too! Are you the one that made the press yourself? Or were you the one that got it as a birthday or anniversary gift?


I have access to so many apples, I wish I had a press. Steam juicer will have to do.


----------



## fivebk (Mar 14, 2011)

Regretfully neither, I bought mine, well it was a birthday present, either way I paid for it





BOB


----------

